# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Adblock Plus for Internet Explorer Released

## DamianTV

https://adblockplus.org/en/internet-explorer

The same Plugin that has been available for Firefox for some time now sees the light of day for Internet Explorer users.  *I am quite certain that there will be "just use Firefox" posts here*, but gues what, there is that Four Letter Word again, "Just".  "Just" get a job.  Just fix the Economy then.  Not everyone has Admin Rights on their computers, *and some of us are unfortunate enough to not be able to use anything but IE*.  Hopefully those same groups of people that have IE shoved down their throats will be able to install this Plugin.  Maybe, maybe not.  If you cant, you may want to let your Sysadmin know about this plugin as they are probably unaware that it even exists for IE, since IE doesnt offer anywhere near the same flexibility as Firefox when it comes to Plugins.  The only thing IE appears to be really good at is Toolbars.  And too many of those IE Toolbars do nothing but comprimise your Privacy without adding ANY functionality.

I could do a Privacy Rant here, but there is not much point to explain the consequences of No Privacy in this thread.  Blocking Ads will help protect your Privacy from Advertisers.  And the NSA gets a lot of its info from Advertisers whose networks they've comprimised.  This will also help to add a Layer of Security if you are stuck on IE as a lot of Malware actually comes through Ad Networks.

This is specific to Internet Explorer and pretty much Windows Users.  For those of you on Phones or other OS's (like Phones), I have a couple tools that you can use also.  Not sure if Spybot works on non Windows OS's though, but the rest should be if supported by your OS:

---

Other useful Ad Blocking Tools:

*HOSTS File* (Good for Macs / Linux)
http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm

*Spybot - Search and Destroy* (Im pretty sure Windows Only)
http://www.safer-networking.org/

*Ad Barricade - Ad Blocking DNS Server* (Most devices / OS, including XBox and PS3, maybe Phones)
http://www.adbarricade.com

*VPN - Virtual Private Network* (Windows / Mac / Phones)
http://www.privateinternetaccess.com

---

Edit:  Apparently wont work on Windows RT...
http://betanews.com/2013/08/13/inter...lus-treatment/

Note:  Sites like RonPaulForums.com survive by the investments of our Site Owners and Admins, and ads here help to offset the costs of hosting this site.  Adding RonPaulForums.com to your Whitelist will help offset their costs, at the expense of some Privacy.

----------


## cajuncocoa

It's about time!  I haven't used IE in over 10 years....I didn't even know they didn't have adblock until you posted this!

----------


## eduardo89

People still use Internet Explorer?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> People still use Internet Explorer?


I know right! They should "just use Firefox."

----------


## eduardo89

> I know right! They should "just use Firefox."


I haven't used Firefox in years.

----------


## thoughtomator

Doesn't make sense to me. Anyone smart enough to use AdBlock is smart enough to know not to use IE.

Internet Explorer - the #1 browser on the Internet for downloading a better browser from the Internet.

----------


## DamianTV

> It's about time!  I haven't used IE in over 10 years....I didn't even know they didn't have adblock until you posted this!


Final Version was released today.




> People still use Internet Explorer?


You didnt read my post.  Not everyone has the opportunity to make a choice to NOT use IE.

----------


## eduardo89

> You didnt read my post.  Not everyone has the opportunity to make a choice to NOT use IE.


How can you install Adblock on a system that doesn't allow you to install programs...such as another browser?

----------


## DamianTV

> How can you install Adblock on a system that doesn't allow you to install programs...such as another browser?


Hence, why a person may need to request this from a System Administrator.

----------


## eduardo89

> Hence, why a person may need to request this from a System Administrator.


Couldn't they just request being allowed to install Chrome or Firefox?

----------


## BuddyRey

IE sucks dude.  You should tell your boss or who ever controls the computers that productivity will skyrocket if you switch to Firefox or Chrome.  I'm sure he/she will understand.

----------


## eduardo89

> IE sucks dude.  You should tell your boss or who ever controls the computers that productivity will skyrocket if you switch to Firefox or Chrome.  I'm sure he/she will understand.


If your system administrator still uses IE, it's time to fire him and get a new one.

----------


## DamianTV

Then you run into issues where develpers build stuff exclusively on .NET framework and give it a Web Interface that requires IE.  Im not defending IE, but there are times when going another way simply is not a choice for the people that dont have the authority to make that call.

----------


## GregSarnowski

I am surprised more people don't utilize it; I read that it was only 2-3% of web users. I guess that's a good thing since pretty much the entire internet distribution model is built on advertising. 

I'm sure some tech sites, where the percentage of adblock users is much higher than average, have already found ways to adapt.

----------


## jim49er

> I am surprised more people don't utilize it; I read that it was only 2-3% of web users. I guess that's a good thing since pretty much the entire internet distribution model is built on advertising. 
> 
> I'm sure some tech sites, where the percentage of adblock users is much higher than average, have already found ways to adapt.


2-3% Number seems like bs. Hulu is on to us but Pandora not soo much yet.

----------


## angelatc

> https://adblockplus.org/en/internet-explorer
> 
> The same Plugin that has been available for Firefox for some time now sees the light of day for Internet Explorer users.  *I am quite certain that there will be "just use Firefox" posts here*, but gues what, there is that Four Letter Word again, "Just".  "Just" get a job.  Just fix the Economy then.  Not everyone has Admin Rights on their computers, *and some of us are unfortunate enough to not be able to use anything but IE*. .


NM - asked and answered.

----------


## eduardo89

> NM - asked and answered.


I already made the same comment. Come on, Angela, read the damn thread before posting! 

Edit: you beat me and corrected your error before I could be $#@!.

----------


## angelatc

> I already made the same comment. Come on, Angela, read the damn thread before posting!


Like that's gonna happen..

----------


## angelatc

I'd like to know if it's possible to block those stupid new pop-ups that pop-up blockers don't seem to block.  Townhall.com, for example.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'd like to know if it's possible to block those stupid new pop-ups that pop-up blockers don't seem to block.  Townhall.com, for example.


Townhall pop ups?

----------


## thoughtomator

How can you install add-ons into IE if you don't have admin privileges? Sounds like a pretty serious security oversight there.

----------


## Origanalist

I just used it for chrome, worked great.

----------

